# building a stereo



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok well i need some help....... i've been thinking of making a fiberglass box but never did it i have a few questions before i dive in ..
where are yo uguys buying your fiberglass supplies?
what are you using to secure the system to the rack of your bike?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to get fiberglass kits at any local auto shop (auto zone, auto supply, etc..). And for securing, not sure, but I think most people are using u-bolts.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use thick felt cloth that you can buy in the crafts section at WalMart. Used marine grade plywood for the base, cut out rings for the speakers and just hot-glued them to lil pedestals to get them into the positions that I wanted...stretch the felt over the top of everything, staple it in place, and spread your resin over the top & bottom...plywood soaks resin up like a sponge so its not real important to try to cover the bottom of the box with felt just make sure to put a couple good coats of resin on it (make sure you make some sort of cut-outs thru the cloth for speaker holes before you spread resin...you can easily get a hacksaw blade in after its dry to clean up the edges) After this paint or bedliner. I used the lil metal "U" shaped clips for holding conduit to secure to my rack...you can get them at any hardware store. 

My box holds (6) 6x9s and a 800watt amp run with a MP3 plug that I plug my smartphone to thru a waterproof case.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PS...the lil pedestals that I hot glue into place easily break out of the way once the resin has set hard into the felt. Just reach in and give em a lil twist and they are outta the way.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok thakns guys ..... im building one for my rubicon and have to cutomioze it a lil because of the snorkel im jsut planning on puttin 2 6x9's in this on cause im leaving spacei n the middle to securs an ice chest till i can get a seat/box for the rear ...... so i dont need any fiberglass matting just the resin?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally, I would put about 3 layers of matt over the material you stretch. Also, instead of felt, I use fleece as my base. I don't know if it is any better than anything else, but I have used it since I started fiberglassing, and it is my material of choice. I have built audio systems for atv's as well as fiberglass boxes and door pods for cars and trucks, and I have always used the 3 layers rule of thumb for smaller speakers. I use 7 to 10 layers for sub boxes. Talk about time consuming. For the stands you use to secure your rings in position, I keep different sizes of dowel to use. Also, filthyredneck08brute, I have always used U bolts to secure, I like your idea for using conduit straps. It has got to be tons easier than using the U bolts. Thanks for that ideal.....


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok thanks yea i was thinking of just puttin some bolts through it and using wingnuts that way its easy to take on and off


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> Personally, I would put about 3 layers of matt over the material you stretch. Also, instead of felt, I use fleece as my base. I don't know if it is any better than anything else, but I have used it since I started fiberglassing, and it is my material of choice. I have built audio systems for atv's as well as fiberglass boxes and door pods for cars and trucks, and I have always used the 3 layers rule of thumb for smaller speakers. I use 7 to 10 layers for sub boxes. Talk about time consuming. For the stands you use to secure your rings in position, I keep different sizes of dowel to use. Also, filthyredneck08brute, I have always used U bolts to secure, I like your idea for using conduit straps. It has got to be tons easier than using the U bolts. Thanks for that ideal.....


What are you saying?

Top

Resin
Fleece
Fleece
Fleece
Bottom

or 

Top


Resin
Fleece
Resin
Fleece
Resin
Fleece
Bottom


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

No... After you stretch your fleece over your frame, soak the fleece with resin. also soak the fleece on the inside of the enclosure as the resin doesn't really soak all the way through. After this sets up, on the outside of the enclosure put your fiberglass matt. Let it set up a little between layers, but I personally use 3 layers of fiberglass. Make sure you either roll out all bubbles in the fiberglass, or if you only have paint brushes, then cut your bristles short and dab the resin into your fiberglass matt enough as to not allow any air bubbles. 

bottom

fleece
resin
fiberglass matt
resin
fiberglass matt
resin
fiberglass matt
resin

top

Make sure you soak everything very well with the resin. Let it set up overnight and the next day finish it off how you choose. Sand, bondo, paint, or just sand off the high spots and bed line it. I hope this helps...


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Crystal clear... Thanks..


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

could you use this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FIBE...QptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools#ht_1909wt_897 ?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> could you use this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FIBE...QptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools#ht_1909wt_897 ?


 
I am not sure if I would trust that or not. To tell you the truth, I go to Wally world and buy a couple of the bondo brand fiberglass resin packs, a couple of the small cans of resin with hardner, a box of surgical gloves (to keep the resin off of your hands), a few measuring cups, and several 1 1/2" cheap paint brushes. Before I start spreading the resin, I cut the brush bristles shorter, about half. That will help with jabbing the resin into the matt. Also, make sure to buy the matt instead of the cloth as it is courser and stronger. The cloth would be something that you would put one layer on top of the matt if you are going to sand and paint your project. If I can ever help anyone, PM me with a phone number, and I can walk you through anything over the phone.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks^ i may do that


----------

